# Ramshorn snail shell problems?



## zerodameaon (Dec 2, 2014)

What is your GH and PH?


----------



## TurtleShark (Feb 19, 2013)

Not sure on the GH, don't have a test for that. But pH is usually above 8... I'll check tomorrow.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

Once the damage is done, it's effectively permanent. 

Snail shells only really 'grow' from the inside right around the opening - the CaCO3 is secreted by the mantle of the snail, and as the snail grows, the older section of the shell is effectively 'dead'.

So if the cuttlebone does make things better, it will be sometime before you notice it, as it's just helping to protect the newly formed shells currently.

KH is probably more important then GH for this, as it measures carbonates (what the shells are made of, and what reacts with acids).


----------



## Xraay (Oct 29, 2014)

+1 on the permanent shell damage. My gold mystery snail somehow had a hole towards the top of his shell. Never figured out how he got it, but the new shell that's coming in is looking quite nice. Are they new snails? If so it could be damage from their previous housing conditions.


----------



## TurtleShark (Feb 19, 2013)

Okay sounds good. I guess I'll keep up with the cuttlebone and see if the younger snails start looking better.


----------



## zerodameaon (Dec 2, 2014)

Only reason I mentioned GH was because if you can afford to raise it some, adding a product like seachem equilibrium could help. It has helped with the quality of my snails shells just because of the available calcium in the water. My snails never seemed to give any thought to cuttlebone.


----------



## TurtleShark (Feb 19, 2013)

Ok, I'll check for a test next time I'm at the store and see what I can do there. This is the only tank out of three or four that the ramshorns are in. I'm keeping them out of my 30 gallon because they seem to outcompete the pond snails, who I honestly like more than the ramshorns. And now, of course, I've got daitoms in the 30 and I know I should put the ramshorns in there but once I do there's no going back... Anyway, getting off topic. I'll get the GH checked. What level should it be at, anyway?


----------



## angelcraze (Aug 20, 2013)

I was going to say, diatoms, I think they are high in calcium......maybe you could throw in some diatom covered plants for them to clean then swap them back? My baby BN go to town on the plants when I do this, there wouldn't be time for them to lay eggs...also feeding them some veggies high in calcium, like what's that veg called....it's leafy......well, I know they love zucchini.


----------



## zerodameaon (Dec 2, 2014)

You are thinking of Kale.


----------



## angelcraze (Aug 20, 2013)

Lol, I thought of it--collard green.


----------



## ced281 (Jul 6, 2012)

You can also scape your tank with ryouh or seiryu stone used in nature style aquariums. They leech out enough minerals to keep snail shells pristine (but they also alter your water chemistry).


----------

